# Hail Mary pass?



## dougfisk (Apr 19, 2014)

No doubt, I am a knucklehead...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/4430565996.html

A desperate attempt to recover about 80% of my cost without parting out...


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 26, 2014)

new lower pricing...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/4441599725.html


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Apr 26, 2014)

You know, if you look at it this way, what you are getting for the money is a map to the house of Fisk and a new best friend for at least a year you can sit there and drink beer with while he works on your new ride.

The bike is free 

pap
.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 27, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> You know, if you look at it this way, what you are getting for the money is a map to the house of Fisk and a new best friend for at least a year you can sit there and drink beer with while he works on your new ride.
> 
> The bike is free
> 
> ...




True enough, and I'll even buy the beer. :eek:


----------



## OldRider (Apr 27, 2014)

That is a fantastic deal for someone near by, I'd jump on it in a second but shipping always kills deals for me! And offering a year warranty, you either have confidence in your work or you're too decent of a person.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 30, 2014)

As the auctioneer at Barret Jackson, and Kruse, used to say... _SOLD ANOTHER ONE!_


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2014)

OldRider said:


> And offering a year warranty, you either have confidence in your work or you're too decent of a person.




He's got confidence in his work.


----------



## dougfisk (May 1, 2014)

OldRider said:


> That is a fantastic deal for someone near by, I'd jump on it in a second but shipping always kills deals for me! And offering a year warranty, you either have confidence in your work or you're too decent of a person.




Both are true I'd say.  



Dave Marko said:


> He's got confidence in his work.




Dave, If I didn't know you better I might think that was a backhanded dig...


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (May 1, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> As the auctioneer at Barret Jackson, and Kruse, used to say... _SOLD ANOTHER ONE!_




So what was the deal he/she couldn't refuse, the map & new best friend, or the beer.

pap
.


----------

